# Whatsit Humpday



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 22, 2012)

Grapefruit


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

Beat me to it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2012)

Hint:

It's edible.


----------



## baturn (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw fish?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 24, 2012)

noisy sushi?​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 25, 2012)

Hint:  Another part of it:


----------



## cguron (Feb 25, 2012)

soup covered in Saran Wrap?


----------



## MK3Brent (Feb 25, 2012)

Bossy said:


> noisy sushi?



Hahaha. 

Ah... I dunno, some kind of fruit.


----------



## Desi (Feb 25, 2012)

Fish tail?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2012)

Clue:

Millions of Americans, who are, shall we say, "of a certain vintage", wished they could be one of these.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)

Man, I thought the last clue would be a dead give-away!

OK, another clue / view:


----------



## Bossy (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so grossed out by these images haha. And I still have no idea.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 27, 2012)

hot dog


----------



## bullitt411 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oscar mayer weeenooo


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> hot dog





bullitt411 said:


> Oscar mayer weeenooo


----------

